# How long will mono last?



## mattfox

How long will mono last on the factory spool if left inside my house in a dark drawer?

I need to respool some reels and wondering if I should buy a big spool


----------



## Moose2

forever inside the house do it.


----------



## SKRT SKRT

it will last forever but it will gain a lot of memory sitting on a spool for years before use. Stretch it out after you spool it up by trolling when going out from boat ramp.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

In a controlled dark environment inside, it last forever.
Memory isn't that hard to get out.


----------



## c hook

*what you need*



mattfox said:


> How long will mono last on the factory spool if left inside my house in a dark drawer?
> 
> I need to respool some reels and wondering if I should buy a big spool


I'd recommend just getting what you need. you may want to change up in a year or two and now you will have the stuff you don't necessarily want. :texasflag


----------



## kriti

I will last forever inside the house I guess.


----------



## stammster - temporary

I disagree on lasting forever. My experience is with light mono - 4 to 6 lb test. After a few years (3-4), there is a noticeable reduction in strength, especially knot strength. Reels were used for a few trips, and then put away in a dark closet.

Stren or Trilene...it didnâ€™t matter. 

Therefore, I would presume larger diameter, higher strength would have the same issue but not just as noticeable.

For this reason, if line invisibility is not an issue, I prefer braid. Other than some sun fading, strength seems to remain unchanged.


----------



## Dick Hanks

stammster said:


> I disagree on lasting forever. My experience is with light mono - 4 to 6 lb test. After a few years (3-4), there is a noticeable reduction in strength, especially knot strength. Reels were used for a few trips, and then put away in a dark closet.
> 
> Stren or Trilene...it didnâ€™t matter.
> 
> Therefore, I would presume larger diameter, higher strength would have the same issue but not just as noticeable.
> 
> For this reason, if line invisibility is not an issue, I prefer braid. Other than some sun fading, strength seems to remain unchanged.


The line that you are talkin about has been spooled and exposed to UV light. I agree that there is degradation on used, spooled line that is stored.

New mono, on a large diameter spool, is a different story. UV light and heat are the issues to avoid. A boxed spool kept in an air conditioned home will last a long, long time. I've used 10 to 15 year old mono, that was stored that way, and it preformed very well.


----------



## Sgrem

Go to the doc. They give you some meds. Be good as new in a couple days....


----------



## Blk Jck 224

For my primary artificial reel I will change every trip...Lots of casting in a day...A 3000 yard spool of 10# P-Line is about $80...I don't get to fish nearly as often as I would like to & having any element of line issue cannot be tolerated


----------



## Ryan H.

I have a reel of Ande 15 lb pink that I've had for about 10 years I use it primarily for leaders, as I fish braid, it was 2500 yards. Still have about 500 yards left judging by the spool. Put some on a 13 Origin the other day when we had a major backlash and had to cut off the braid. Fresh and soft and tough as always. If it stays in a drawer I'd think practically forever. The mono left in the sun goes bad in a year or so.


----------



## habanerojooz

I had massive spool of 10lb Stren from the 80â€™s. It looked good but I did not want to use it in case it was brittle. I ended up throwing it out as I donâ€™t want to lose a trophy fish because of a decision to use old fishing line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Permit Rat

Dick Hanks said:


> The line that you are talkin about has been spooled and exposed to UV light. I agree that there is degradation on used, spooled line that is stored.
> 
> New mono, on a large diameter spool, is a different story. UV light and heat are the issues to avoid. *A boxed spool kept in an air conditioned home will last a long, long time. I've used 10 to 15 year old mono, that was stored that way, and it preformed very well.*


This.....Bill Munroe at Ande Line in Miami said they store their line in an air conditioned warehouse that is kept cooler than the average home. I want to say about 50 deg. F. but this conversation took place over 30 years ago, so I don't remember exactly. At any rate, I used to store my 2 and 4 lb. line in the refrigerator. I know it was in there over 1 year before I caught world records on both 2 and 4 lb. classes, so it obviously held up.


----------



## ivomec

I keep a 3000 yards spool of trilene XL in the fridge and Iâ€™ve never had any problems with it. Been doing it for years.


----------



## steverino

*My 2 Cents*

On a reel and used some and stored in a garage/un-air conditioned area it varies. If it gets brittle and chalky it is done. The best I've ever used is Ande. I spooled a reel with it on or before 2006 and it still performs fine. I use the reel once a year and store it inside the house. It is 40 pound test and I've caught fish to nearly 20 pounds with it last year. I do plan to replace it soon, maybe next year! Ande is by far the best all around line IMHO but it's not the cheapest!


----------



## raysallyx

ivomec said:


> I keep a 3000 yards spool of trilene XL in the fridge and Iâ€™ve never had any problems with it. Been doing it for years.


Me too.
I don't see where the argument is coming from.


----------

